# Where to buy sea kelp?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I want to try out sea kelp for our goats and wondered where can I buy it in bulk.It's expensive at Jeffers and Hoeggers so hoping to find a large amount at a cheaper price. Local would be great but ordering online is fine to. I have heard alot of good things adding it to their diet so I really want to try it out on them.Thanks for any help!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I buy mine here http://www.noamkelp.com/


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That's where i just got mine too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got a couple boxes of it off of Amazon. It's organic powdered kelp...works great for mixing with my minerals.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

A local feed store orders it for me from Acadian Seaplants Limited.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow I did not realize that kelp was such a serious supplement! Lots of vitamins and stuff--so if one feeds Onyx right now--would there be a need to add kelp? 

Can dogs eat the kelp?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I get my in 50 lb. bags from the feed store. At first the goats didn't seem to care for it but now they love it. I have it out free choice and they eat more of it than the minerals or baking soda. I have just started using it so it is hard to see any benefits yet.

Yes dogs can have kelp too. It is good for them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

4theluvofgoats said:


> I buy mine here http://www.noamkelp.com/


That is also where I get mine. Looked around a lot and that was by far the best price delivered to my door.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you feed the kelp in place of the mineral or with the mineral?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

In addition to loose minerals. The kelp is great IMO but not a replacement for the minerals. I actually started mixing some kelp in with the minerals.


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

I found the best price shipped to Missouri was at http://www.countrysideorganics.com/home.php. They sell Thorvin kelp, and the quality is great.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Checked it out and it would cost me $19 to ship here so it would be more for me.I like that they carry organic sea kelp but I'm confused...isn't kelp organic anyhow?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

JessaLynn said:


> Checked it out and it would cost me $19 to ship here so it would be more for me.I like that they carry organic sea kelp but I'm confused...isn't kelp organic anyhow?


Kelp is organic if in the process they add anything that is not then it could null its organincness. The stuff I get from NoAmKelp is all organic.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to improve our goats overall health in general.They have been doing fine but I think every little bit helps keep them in good health


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For anyone in Ohio, there is Ohio Earth Food in Hartville that sells sea kelp for animals. http://www.ohioearthfood.com/

You can drive there and pick it up. Pricing is $52.60 per 50 lb bag for 1-9 and then 5% discount for 10 or more bags.

I think I'm going to try them since they are only 1 hour away.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the link! They are 2hrs away but hoping shipping doesn't break the bank  I need more DE to so excited they carry some!!


----------

